# A Bloody Little Tale



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

When the Tracker's guild sent the missives to you it instructed you to meet the other prospects on the road to New Gerot before it plunged into the _Schwartzwald _, this was to occur on the morning of New Winter.  The appointed day and time has arrived and your fellows and you converged upon the spot almost at once.  The energy you feel has almost caused you to run headlong into the woods, but before you go charging in you have yet to appropriately introduce yourselves to one another.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
“Diego, can you believe it?  We're going to be Trackers, I can feel it!” 

The large Half-Orc easily hefts the weight of his packs and weapons.  He beams at the thought of finally being chosen for something special.  His large smile quickly turns distraught as Lorrikh realises he might actually have to _speak_ to these new people.  

“Oh... You better do the talking Diego... I wouldn't know what to say.  What if they don't like that I'm _different_? What if...” Lorrikh takes a deep breath to compose himself as he waits a step, and falls in behind Diego.  As they near the the spot where the others are standing, he puffs out his chest, trying to show off his muscles underneath his thick winter clothing.  His eyes find everything to look at, with the exception of the eyes of his new companions.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 29, 2005)

*Bremen*

[size=-2]Stats[/size]

Bremen studies the gathering people that are to be his companions from some nearby cover.  Shrugging, he decides that he can't watch them forever, and heads out to meet the other prospects.

He walks up to the others silently, and even amongst them says little, rather listening to the sprinkled converstaions and introductions that are going on.  Figiting with the tip of one of his javelins, he steps from foot to foot, trying to keep his blood flowing in the winter chill.

_Well, at least there are no elves._ He thinks, noticing the Half-Orc.  He couldn't bear the stuffiness and haughtiness that usually accompanied them.  _But then again, Orcs rarely know the meaning of stealth._  He thought to himself.

It's not that he disliked other races, he decided.  It's just that they sought to interrupt a good silence with needless talk.  Like most of his kind, he was quiet and somewhat introverted - as quiet and unnoticable as possible.  He found it was easier to gather information that way; Information that could be used later or sold.

The winter chill drew him out of his thoughts and back to the conversations at hand.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 29, 2005)

*Farsis*

Soon enough, another comes into view, taking in the lay of the land before focusing his attention on the others who have already arrived.  A human, from the looks of it, with black hair and eyes of emerald-green.  He inclines his head to the others as he approaches as a sign of respect, before looking around warily.  You never know when something's going to come right out at you, after all.

All Farsis can do is hope that it isn't the abyssal forces who have hunted his family for nearly a century now.

His eyes flash for a brief moment, continuing to look around carefully. (( OOC:  activating _see the unseen_ invocation for _see invisibility_ and 60' darkvision -- grife, I'm a paranoid soul to start out, aren't I? *grins* ))  "The others, if there are any, had best come soon," he intones quietly in his baritone voice.  "Being in the open like this invites too many prying eyes and ears."


----------



## Einan (Nov 29, 2005)

*Ulvan*

Ulvan tromps down the path, his armor making small tinkling noises as he moves, head down.  He looks up, startled from his own private thoughts to see the assembling group in front of him.  He smiles, a quirky half grin, and says, as he drops his pack, "G'day everyone.  I'm Ulvan. Pleased to meet you all."  He shakes hands with any who'll do so and looks them over.  _ Odd bunch, _ he thinks, _ but rough.  I think I'll be patching many a wound here. _ 

When introductions are done, he excuses himself to a few yards away and kneels.  His holy symbol clasped in his hands, he begins to pray silently to himself.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 29, 2005)

[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]
[size=-2]"The only things that I feel right now, my dear old friend are the chill in my bones and the weight of my terribly overloaded backpack. Did you put stones into my pack ?....this pack sure is quite heavy you know.[/size] Diego mumbles over to Lorrikh, breathing heavily.

"As you wish."
Diego sets his backpack down, relieving himself of a more imaginary than real burden.
"I greet you all my dear fellows. So i suppose you are of the trackers guild too? Yes ? Welcome. I myself am Signor Delacosta, but you can call me Diego if you like and this.." He lays his hand onto Lorrikh's shoulder "...is my trusted friend Lorrikh."

After greeting everyone with a handshake and and a slight bow Diego suggests: "I think we should head for a Tavern...or something like that. Not only will the fire keep us warm and cosy, but we could discuss matters over a glass of wine there too. Then he keeps looking for a "Tavern"-sign.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

"*I am Aristogoras. I understand we are looking for four missing people in the Schwartzvald. It is good that we are going as a group, it is said to be filled with many dangers and we may have to fight whatever took the villagers*."

Aristogoras is another dark haired human in a heavy dark hooded cloak that partially covers his studded leather armor. He seems fit and carries himself well, but bears no discernible weapons.


----------



## Einan (Nov 29, 2005)

Ulvan returns from his prayers and nods at each man in turn.  "I have some small skill at healing if it is needed.  For the sake of our souls in such a dark place, I pray we have no need of fighting.  But, I too am well-ready to wield my blade if it should come to it."


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 29, 2005)

Rune soon walks up the road as well. A well-worn staff is in hand and a small white rat in the other. His backpack slung to his back, he keeps the hood drawn up, as an attempt to be mysterious as well as a means to protect his head from the chill. As he nears, he pulls back his hood to reveal his smooth head and gray eyes. He silently studies the group gathered before him before speaking.

"Geeting to you all. I am Rune Dweomerchild. I am pleased to make your acquaintance."  

((OOC, my rat familiar Taz will be keeping his nose out for anything unusual with his scent ability.))


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 30, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon arrives coming down the trail looking apprihensive.   With one hand he keeps his cloak pulled tightly around in to protect from the morning chill.   His other hand leads a reluctant donkey with a pack on it's back.   "Am I late?"

Relon looks around the group, studying them for any sign of threat.    He wears a blue shirt, brown wolen pants, and tall leather boots under his heavy tan cloak.   

"I'm Relon Debaro, and this is Sussie," indicating the donkey "So what's the plan?"


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]



Lorrikh shakes everyone's hand who offers in his massive palm, and as the pleasantries draw to a close, he picks up Diego's pack from the snow and follows him to the nearest Tavern.


.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 30, 2005)

Farsis:
[sblock]As you speak to your fellows you notice a figure at the far edge of the forest some hundred yards away.  It is difficult to tell its features for it is wrapped in a dark cloak of some sort.  As your eyes strain to focus on the blot it seems to notice you, it draws back in a most unnatural manner vanishing into the thicket.[/sblock]

Diego, Rune, and Lorrikh:
[sblock]The forest here seems to grow unnaturally, it is as if the growth of the forest outward has halted, stopped by some outside force.[/sblock]


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]
"The plan is to find a more comfortable place than just standing here waiting to be frozen over...if that's fine with everyone?" Diego takes back his backpack from Lorrikh and nods to him as a small gesture of thankfulness. He then keeps standing quietly on the spot for about a minute, not smiling, or talking as usually.

OOC: He manifests "detect psionics" hoping to find a reason why the forrest seems so "unnatural".


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 30, 2005)

"I too think that we should relocate ourselves to a more hospitible environment. The cold is rather unpleasant, and something about our location troubles me." Rune glances nervously around, and brings the hood of his cloak further down his head, seeking warmth.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 30, 2005)

*Relon*

"Are you sure we should be turning back just yet?" he asked looking around the group. "Surely we are cold but are the 4 that are lost for days not colder?"


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]

After handing over Diego's pack, Lorrikh walks right up to the tree line, mumbling to himself.

"I don't get it..." he says to no one in particular,  "where do the trees go?"

He stands at the forest edge puzzling and scratching his head.


.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 30, 2005)

Relon's words stirred in Bremen's head.  There were 4 to be found, as was the job requested of this gathering, and Bremen had wanted to explore the woods of which so many bad rumors were abound, but being here was something different.  It was if he could feel himself not only being watched, but studied as well.  He found this thought most disconcerning of all, as he was used to passing mostly unnoticed and unseen.

_Maybe we should find a nice warm hearth. _ He thought.  _Somewhere with a bit stew and some color other than white. _ He considered, regarding the snowcovered landscape and its skeleton like trees, devoid of foilage for a few more months.

"Maybe a hearth wouldn't hurt, just for a few hours.  We could at least get to know each other a bit better and plan something - study the area?  First rounds on me."  He adds the last bit on, hoping it might prod some of the more sociable into a calculated retreat to a nice tavern.


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2005)

Ulvan nods at Relon.  "We must continue onward.  Those who are lost need us and we owe it to them to free them from bondage.  I say we go onward, to the quest."  With that Ulvan shoulders his pack, pauses for a quick moment to mouth a prayer, and begins onward into the forest.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

"*I'm for going on immediately*." Aristogoras pulls his hood up and joins Ulvan.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 30, 2005)

After making his own introduction, Farsis continues to look around.  Near the forest... something... "It is more than just trees," he finally says.  "Something else moves in this forest, and it is not natural."  He looks around at the others.  "Much as a warm tavern would be nice, the lost ones could use it all the more."  Without another word, he starts off towards the forest.  "Besides, I doubt the guild would be too impressed with us in a tavern from the moment we met.  The fact that we would focus first on the mission would be far more impressive."


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]
"I guess you're right....those people surely are in dire need of our help." Diego slowly walks over to Lorrikh. 
"So....did you find anything...any hints that could lead us to the missing 4 ?"


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Rune looks to each of his newfound companions before speaking.

"So are we to just blindly blunder into the woods, without a plan? I agree that the lost ones need us, but to move without even getting to know each other or our capabilities seems rather... impulsive. We do the lost four an injustice by tromping into unknown danger unprepared."


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Well...it seems like we already have different opinions...but i really have to say that our friend here..." Diego briefly looks over to Rune "is probably right. We just *need* more information, and we need to know each others abilities...otherwise we might be on the list of missing persons too very soon. I *beg* you all, lets find a safe place and take an hour or so time to get together and find out what we can. I'm sure that way we will help the missing one's better than just blindly stepping into every foul trap and ambush."


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2005)

Ulvan shakes his head.  "If you're here to help free those poor people, then I know all I need to know of you.  Time is of the essence.  We cannot afford to indulge our own needs at their expense.  We must seek them now.  We can speak of each other on the way to save them."  Without waiting for an answer, Ulvan shoulders his sack and loosens his greatsword in its sheath on his back.  "I, for one, am Ulvan, a healer and man in service to Drake.  Let us talk as we travel."


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Rune sighs at Ulvan's words, and shoulders his pack.

"Your desire to aid the helpless does you justice. Let us hope that your enthusiasum does not lead to our demise, and to those we seek to find."


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
"I just don't get it Diego, why aren't there trees here?  Something isn't right, but I don't know what...

Lorrikh keeps puzzling and looking around, studying tracks and trees and any other signs of life.  Lost in his throughts, he naturally falls in behind whoever seems to be leading the party.  

"Who do you think is in here?" He asks out loud as they march through the skeletal oak and snow covered fur trees.  "How will we know when we find them?"

[sblock]For what it's worth I'd like to make a check (Survival +4) to see if I can glean any more information about what is wrong with the forest, though I doubt I'd be able to draw any conclusions as to why it's wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Diego sighs at the thought of not beeing prepared. Slowly walking over to Lorrikh, Diego keeps staring into the forrest and line where it suddenly stops.

"I don't know why the trees stop growing here." Diego draws an imaginary line along the parts of the forest where it suddenly stops growing. "Does anyone of you have any idea what could cause such unnatural growth ?" He asks around...not really suspecting an answer.



OOC:
[sblock] Diego is still looking for psionic or magic auras with detect psionics[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Nov 30, 2005)

"I would say to ask a druid or ranger, but I don't believe any of you are, unless my eyes deceive me," responds Farsis quietly, continuing his watch for another glimpse of the mysterious figure he saw moments earlier.  "As for myself... well, let's just say that my notoriety for having certain abilities of a mystical nature is something I have to keep rather quiet, lest the folk of whatever village or town I enter run me out with a pitchfork and torch-wielding mob."  From his tone, it sounds as if Farsis has indeed been the recipient of such treatment on a few occasions.

(( OOC:  Feel free to roll my Search or Spot skill, whichever's more appropriate ))


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 1, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

"That is a good question, knowing what abilities comprise our group would be important.    But I believe we can discuss this right here before we leave out, no sense turning back."      Relon offers his hand to Diego, "Diego isn't it?   If your pack is slowing you down, I'm sure Sussie could carry it for you, she can handle far more than she already holds." He points to the pack on the donkey's back.

"As for myself, I have small bit of what's known as psionic power and a few skills I learned from somewhat disreputable people."


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Dec 1, 2005)

Bremen shrugs at the direction the conversation has taken.  _Maybe it won't get that cold_.  He thinks to himself.  He was more used to the streets and alleys of cities, where a sturdy house or tavern nearby would provide some warmth, and where the buildings provided some wind cover.

"If we are to move, I think we should decide on how were going to do it.  These woods may be dangerous.  As for me - I have little skill but for moving undetected... most of the time." 

[sblock]Bremen will keep his eyes and ears open for any sounds not of this party, and also will attempt to take last position in the marching order and make a Hide attempt (+14).

(I hope that if we are being watched, the midget might be less noticed in the back.  Also, I hope the sound of the party marching in snow might make enough noise that a MS attempt is not needed.)
[/sblock]


----------



## steelshark (Dec 1, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]
Diego shakes hands with Relon "Indeed, I have to say I'm not used to carrying around that much. But Lorrikh said we could need it out here and concering these things i trust him blindly. He then begins to mount his backpack onto the donkey. Visibly reliefed he strokes the donkey a few times. "I do know some psionics too, although I have been practicing the art of haggling and negotiating since I was a small boy, thanks to my father." Diego rolls his eyes, and smiles a little bit.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 1, 2005)

Your small group moves through the woods at an exceptional pace for the conditions of the path and the number of individuals walking through it.  After an hour of walking and what feels to be at least three miles you come upon the clearing that contains the bulk of New Gerot.  The town is exceptionally silent, even for the winter, and though smoke rises from a chimney in one building near the center of town, that is all the movement you see.

[sblock]The d20s rolled exceptionally well for you.[/sblock]

Diego:
[sblock]With your detect psionics you notice the forest itself is mildly magical in nature.  The trees themselves give off a steady, if faint, aura you believe to be some form of alteration magic. (Psicraft: roll of 12 + 7 = 19) [/sblock]

Farsis:
[sblock]Every few minutes you catch the tinest flashes of figures in the woods, you think you count seven total but can not be certain.  (Spot: roll of 19 + 2 = 21) [/sblock]

Bremen:
[sblock]You believe yourself exceedingly well hidden.  (Hide: roll of 17 + 14 = 31) [/sblock]

Lorrikh:
[sblock]You are not entirely sure what has stopped the growth outward but are fairly certain it is magical in some way.  (Survival: roll of 15 + 4 = 19) [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> "That is a good question, knowing what abilities comprise our group would be important.




"*I am skilled in the use of the mind blade*."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

"*Odd that there is only one fire going. We should probably check there for locals*."


----------



## steelshark (Dec 1, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

While moving into the forest Diego mumbles quietly as to not distract himself or his companions from hearing what dangers may lurk in the forest "These Trees....this....forest seems to have been altered in some way by magic...this is most disturbing to say the least."

When the party arrives at the town "Our dark-hooded friend is right. It doesnt seem normal that there's only one fire going in this town...considering these low temperatures. He then walks around a few steps, hoping to see anything of importance.



[sblock]Diego makes a Spot check at +4 hoping to see anything indicating what or who caused this strange situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Dec 1, 2005)

"Perhaps we should announce ourselves to the town?" Ulvan asks, slightly disturbed by the silence of the little burgh.  He begins walking towards the building with the fire going, with the intention of knocking upon the door unless stopped or impeded.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 1, 2005)

"Sometimes, announcing oneself, especially such a large group as this, can be more trouble than it's worth."  Farsis has been ill at ease the entire way as he's looked back and forth.  "And given that we've been watched the entire way -- by seven, according to my count -- I would think perhaps it's safe to assume that the town has had plenty of advance warning about us."  He looks at the others.  "I would advise caution, but I admit that my own personal experiences have lent themselves to requiring a certain amount of discretion."

And other than the hint of his own abilities from earlier, Farsis has still not said what exactly he is.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

Azaar said:
			
		

> "Sometimes, announcing oneself, especially such a large group as this, can be more trouble than it's worth."  Farsis has been ill at ease the entire way as he's looked back and forth.  "And given that we've been watched the entire way -- by seven, according to my count -- I would think perhaps it's safe to assume that the town has had plenty of advance warning about us."  He looks at the others.  "I would advise caution, but I admit that my own personal experiences have lent themselves to requiring a certain amount of discretion."
> 
> And other than the hint of his own abilities from earlier, Farsis has still not said what exactly he is.




From under his hood, Aristogoras asks "*Seven what, people or other*?"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 1, 2005)

"I would say people," replies Farsis, "but I've only caught flashes of them."


----------



## Ion (Dec 1, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Upon learning that they were followed, Lorrikh stays silent, but manoeuvres himself to be on the imaginary line of scrimmage he draws between the party and the forest.  If anything menacing should pop out, he would like to be the first thing in it's way.






.


----------



## Einan (Dec 2, 2005)

"These are dark times in dark places.  If these stalkers meant us harm, they had ample time to attack us on the road.  I would guess they are villagers who mean to make sure we are friendly before they allow us near their homes.  Let us act in peace, but be ready for trouble."  With this Ulvan sighs, composes himself and walks forward to knock on the door with the fireplace burning.  "Hello!  We are travelers sent here by the Tracker's Guild to search for lost villagers.  Is anyone home?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 2, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon carefully moves back and gently touches the butt of the crossbow slung over his shoulder.    "Something about this place makes me uneasy."


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Rune glances nervously around the area, clutching his staff tightly.

"I agree Relon, I find myself ill at ease. Between being followed and the forest..."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 2, 2005)

Diego:
[sblock]You look through the small village but fail to determine the reason behind the lack of activity in the town.  (Let you take 20 on that one, 20 + 4 = 24) [/sblock]

As the cleric Ulvan knocks upon the door it slowly swings open.  The inside of the house is lit by a fireplace and it contains only one room.  The room is well appointed with a small bed, a dresser, several shelves holding various sundry items, and a small cage for an animal located near the bed.  The cottage would be a nice place to stay, if it were not for the body in the back corner.

The corpse is that of an elven male of indeterminate age, his flesh seems withered and drawn against the bone and the flesh is as white as snow.  The cadaver is dressed in furs and clothing that suggests he is a huntsman or perhaps a druid.  A small wound is located on the side of the man just below the final rib and his face is contorted in a look of horror.  In his left hand he clenches a piece of paper, bloodied by his wound, and in his right he holds a scimitar loosely.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Rune gaspes in shock and horror. "By the Gods!"


----------



## Einan (Dec 2, 2005)

Ulvan gasps, "By Drake's hand!"  He moves toward the body and inspects it (Heal +6).  After he's done determining exactly what killed it, he pulls forth his holy symbol and touches it to the corpse's forehead, murmuring a prayer to Drake to guide this one's soul to the afterlife.  He then removes the note and lays it aside.  He composes the corpse, places the scimitar across its chest and goes outside to begin building a funeral pyre for him.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 2, 2005)

"I told you all this place bothered me."


Relon looks at the corpse, and examines the scimitar to see if there's any blood on it.


----------



## Ion (Dec 2, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Standing next to Ulvan as he inspects the body Lorrikh asks “How long has he been dead?”

He follows the priest outside on his way to construct a pyre, "What about the rest of the city?  This man is dead, he will still be dead at the end of the day.  We should go in pairs and search for someone who is alive in this city."  He walks back outside and starts to look around in the snow on the ground, searching for tracks made by someone not in the group.  "Diego, where should we start looking?"


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Dec 2, 2005)

"I agree. It would be wise to search the other houses for any other... people,"  He says, glancing at the corpse, "Or at least some signs of what happened here."

"This man was no midwife - and whatever happened to him, happened fast."  Bremen says, glancing around the room for any signs of struggle.  "That fire could not have been lit that long.  Either it was lit by him, or someone else after the deed was done."  He states.



[sblock]
Bremen will search the room for any signs of a struggle (search +6).  He will check if the body seems to be killed here - or was moved here and died later.  Also, he will examine the fireplace to see how much wood/ash is in there to determine how long it has been lit.

search +6.
int check?

[/sblock]


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 2, 2005)

"We should make haste. Whoever or whatever did this may still be in the area."  Rune moves to study the room, looking for anything of a magical nature.


OCC: Rune will cast detect magic and scan the room, as well as the immediate area. Also, I don't know how to make spoiler tags. Could someone show me? Thanks


----------



## steelshark (Dec 2, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

At the sight of the corpse Diego wlaks into the building trying to help Ulvan finding out what killed the elf.

After that Diego stands back up again and looks around in the house for any signs of a fight or hint what could have killed the elf. He then turns to Lorrik. "I don't know *where* to start searching, but i surely know than none of us should go anywhere alone....not until we can be sure that the murderer is gone. While speaking, Diego looks around nervously and draws his dagger.

OOC: with [*sblock] and [*/sblock] but without the *'s

example: [*sblock] this is a spoiler [*/sblock]
[sblock] this is a spoiler [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Aristogoras checks around to see if anything in here has been disturbed or shows signs of a struggle then picks up the note Ulvan put aside and reads it.

"*His body has the look of a supernatural attack to me with its flesh pale and drained like that. Whoever was following us might be the frightened villagers, or they may be undead that attacked this lone elf and did not attack us because of our numbers. I don't think it would be wise to split up at all.*"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 2, 2005)

For several moments, Farsis says nothing, looking quietly at the body.  "Agreed," he finally says with a frown.  "Splitting up would not be a wise decision on our parts.  It would only make it easier for who... or what... has preyed upon this town to prey on us as well.  Strength in numbers."  He turns around, heading back for the doorway.  "I'll keep watch here at the door.  Another pair of eyes, perhaps, would be useful to have, if any of you are willing."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 3, 2005)

Ulvan:
[sblock]Using what skill you have you determine that the wound was probably caused by his own scimitar based upon the shape of the wound and the angle.  The time the man has been dead is difficult to determine based upon the withered flesh.  Strangely the scimitar wound was not fatal.  Relon is currently examining the scimitar.

(Heal: Take 20 to examine, 20 + 6 + 2 (Diego's Aid Another) = 28)[/sblock]

Relon:
[sblock]There is no blood upon the scimitar.[/sblock]

Lorrikh:
[sblock]When you begin searching for tracks you notice the only tracks you can see are your own as you move and even they seem to be fading from sight.[/sblock]

Bremen:
[sblock]The body looks to of died here, dropping almost where it stood.  There seems to be a lack of any struggle, whatever took him to the Realm of Kaloren did it faster than anything you have ever seen.  The fire seems to of been going for an hour, based upon the amount of ash, upon closer inspection you notice the fire is not consuming itself has quickly as normal although you have not had enough time to gauge how fast it is truly burning.

(Search: 14 + 6 = 20
Wisdom (using untrained survival): 12 + 2 = 14)[/sblock]

Rune:
[sblock]The very air here seems tainted with magic, the woods give off a faint aura, as does the corpse, the fire, and the scimitar.  [/sblock]

Diego:
[sblock]You aid Ulvan in the determining the time of death, unfortunately it you are unable to accurately read time of death due to the withering of the flesh.

(Take 10 on Aid Another attempt for auto success. +2 to Ulvan's check)[/sblock]

Aristogoras:
[sblock]Carefully peeling the note open you notice it is written in blood, probably that of the elven man.  It seems to of been written with his finger tip and it reads:

_If a Tracker should find this know these things  I
am the druid Yel  the people have all vanished I
am all that remains and my time is limited
I warned them not to venture into the forest
they did not listen  beware the forest it is tainted
by elder  *things  * I know not the intentions of the 
watchers in the woods but they have not attacked
since I took up residence here   beware the grey one
speak not in his presence and atack him not
save the people if you can  if not then kill their bodies
for they are tain_

The note continues for several more lines but blood has obscured them and made them unreadable.[/sblock]

Farsis:
[sblock]As you stand at watch you notice one of the black figures standing at the edge of the clearing.  It is somewhat closer than before and less obscured by the forest itself but you know notice that it seems blurry and indistinct either by magic or its very nature.  You can now see that it is clearly humanoid but the black cloak it wears and the bluriness keep you from seeing other features.  It seems to know you are watching it but appears not to care if you notice it this at this point, it appears to be closely observing the actions of those within the cottage even though its line of sight would be blocked by yourself and the walls of the home.[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Dec 4, 2005)

Farsis frowns after several moments.  "We're being watched," he murmurs quietly from the doorway.  "One, by my count.  Same as the flashes from earlier in the woods.  And I think he knows that he's being seen, as if he wants to be seen.  No effort to hide himself from view."  A pause.  "He seems very interested in watching us, too..."


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Rune frowns. " There is magic all around us. The very air is thick with it. The woods give a faint aura, as do the body, the fire, and the scimitar... something is very wrong here." As he finishes, Rune places a hand near his spell component pouch, ready to pull the materials of magic if need be.


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
"There are no tracks not left by our feet"  Lorrikh shifts uneasily as he delivers this news, not entirely comfortable with it.

"Even the ones we've made are starting to disappear.  This isn't right..."




.


----------



## Einan (Dec 4, 2005)

Ulvan begins to build a funeral pyre for the body.  "If anyone'd care to help, I'd appreciate the aid. I don't know what killed the poor elf, but I think we ought to burn the body, just in case.  We should also be ready for battle.  I don't think whatever killed him has gone far."  With this Ulvan loosens his sword and sets it beside him while he builds the pyre.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 4, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

"I'll help you" Diego replies to Ulvan. While helping building the pyre Diego turns to Rune "Say, is it possible that this whole village is just a big illusion ?? That would explain why everything is magical here"


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Rune spreads in his hands as he answers Diego. "It is possible. This area could be cloaked with a 'Hallucinatory Terrain,' or the more potent 'Mirage Arcana' dweomer. If this is the case, I am afraid that it is far beyond my capabilities to dispel."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

"*Burning the body sounds good. Everybody, the elf here wrote us a note in his own blood. It says:

If a Tracker should find this know these things I
am the druid Yel the people have all vanished I
am all that remains and my time is limited
I warned them not to venture into the forest
they did not listen beware the forest it is tainted
by elder things I know not the intentions of the 
watchers in the woods but they have not attacked
since I took up residence here beware the grey one
speak not in his presence and atack him not
save the people if you can if not then kill their bodies
for they are tain

and then its just smeared blood. So if you see something gray, gray skinned, or gray robed, then shut up immediately and don't attack unless it attacks you."*"


----------



## Einan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ulvan shudders slightly and touches his holy symbol.  "Very well.  Beware the grey one and silence.  Agreed." He then continues his pyre.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 6, 2005)

Farsis:
[sblock]After the cloaked thing has watched you for some time it seems to glide backwards into the thicket.  You keep watching but notice no more of them moving to take its place.[/sblock]

Lorrikh:
[sblock]While looking for the disappearing tracks something peculiar comes to mind.  You can't find the trail that led you here, its as if the forest itself swallowed it up to obscure it from you.
[/sblock]

Darkness has come unnaturally quickly, by your reckoning it should only be mid afternoon and yet the sun has already disappeared beyond the horizon.  The pyre is nearly complete, it is small but the funerary rites are proper for the occasion.  The forest is quiet, it seems that you are the only mortal beings within this realm.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

"*If any of you can use his scimitar, take it. We might need every edge we can get here.*"


----------



## Ion (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
As the day progresses at it's unnaturally quick rate, Lorrikh's scowl grows greater as he paces around the small town.  

His fists shake with frustrated, targeted at his own stupidity.

"Whatever made me think I could be a damned Tracker?” he bellows, "I can't even find that cursed trail we walked into town on!"

"ARRG!" he exclaims returning to the funeral pyre "We need to do something, this fire will tend itself."  


.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 6, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

"I don't think we should use the scimitar, We don't know what's going on here, and it's not worth the risk."


----------



## Einan (Dec 6, 2005)

Ulvan grimaces, obviously torn.  "Perhaps it is best if we leave the scimitar with him, to mark his passing.  Taking it might be helpful, but Relon makes a good point; it could be cursed or tainted in some way."  Ulvan looks closely to the pyre, and pronounces it ready.  "Diego, will you help me bring the body out to the fire?"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 6, 2005)

Farsis's frown deepens, and after a while he turns from the door.  "The figure is gone, retreated back into the thicket where I originally saw it coming from.  I would assume he's had enough entertainment watching us... or whatever he was doing."  He glances at the pyre, and awaits the funerary rites, but remains by the doorway, still checking outside from time to time.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 6, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Diego just nods silently in response to Ulvans question, then helps him to bring the body to the pyre. He then walks over to Lorrikh. "Come on. I'm quite sure it isn't your fault." Diego looks around a bit. "This village, this wood seems to be tainted, maybe even cursed. Did you notice how unnaturally dark it has become since we arrived here?"


----------



## Einan (Dec 6, 2005)

Once the body is on the pyre, Ulvan bows his head for a moment, then raises his eyes to the body and pronounces, "May Drake guide this soul to its eternal reward.  May the roads to heaven rise to meet his feet.  May the paths be straight and sure.  May the door to heaven open eagerly at his touch.  May the gods forgive him his excesses and exalt his virtues.  May he dwell in the house of the holy and may he always bask in the light.  Speed his soul, oh Drake, and bless us who remain upon the earth.  May it be."

Ulvan lowers his eyes, kisses his holy symbol and lights the pyre.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Aristogoras checks out the layout of the village and considers the tactical situation.

"*We should find the most defensible house and set up in there. Fire may be a ward against whatever is coming, I don't know, but it will at least keep off the chill and provide light. With this unnatural dark I get the feeling something will come soon*."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 7, 2005)

The flames of the pyre begin to light, it takes a few moments and the flame grows slowly but eventually consumes the flesh.  Embers rise high above riding the smoke and join the stars as they begin to shine.  As the flame crackles and burns you hear something coming from the forest.  It takes a moment to recognize but it becomes clear it is the sound of children's laughter.  The giggling seems to come from all directions and is almost sadistic in its glee.  Then suddenly you hear a roar of pain from something extremely large and decidedly inhuman come very clearly from the west, right in the very heart of the forest.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 7, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

"What was that ?" Diego quickly turns to the direction the roaring sound came from, his eyes wide open and filled with fear.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 7, 2005)

Farsis is almost immediately out the door, although he doesn't go far -- he isn't crazy enough to simply run off on his own.  He stops perhaps ten feet from the doorway, looking around intently (( OOC:  feel free to roll Spot or Search, although I'm amenable to an untrained Listen check as well, if that helps )).  Should anyone from within come outside or look through the window, they will be treated to quite a sight:  a chaotic, multi-colored swirl of eldritch energy sits in Farsis' hand, ready to be flung at a moment's notice.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Dec 7, 2005)

At the sound of the laughter, Bremen is out the door with the others.  _Maybe there are survivors of this awful place._  He thinks hopefully.  As he arrives outside to the pyre, he sees the look on the faces of the assembled, and his hand reaches for his spear.  He arrives in time to hear a bellow from west.

"Perhaps the burning of the body is causing its killer pain?"  He says hopefully, wishing it were true.  _Whatever it is, it know's we're here and I don't think it's happy._  He think grimly.


OOC:
[sblock]
Bremen looses and steadies his weapon, and keeps a steady watch on the treeline and on any cover that might be available. (spot + 8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 7, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon is out in a hurry cupping his hand to his ear trying to listen to the sound 



Spoiler



Listen +2



He's breathing heavily and quickly working himself up into a frenzy.


----------



## Einan (Dec 7, 2005)

"By Drake's Bleeding Wound!  That's an evil omen," Ulvan exclaims as he picks up his greatsword and readies for an attack.  "Should we seek it out?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2005)

"*Let's stick together and all go investigate*." Aristogoras grabs a makeshift torch and lights it in the pyre so that the unnatural darkness does not blind them.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Rune nods nervously. "Yes, it would definately be prudent to stay together." He edges closer to Ulvan, clutching his staff.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

"I agree. We really should stick together" I'll be right behind you" With these words Diego gets ready to follow whoever seems to be in charge for the scene, and able to go toe to toe with whatever makes such haunting noise.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 8, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon takes Sussie's reigns in one hand and his crossbow in the other, falling into line with the others.

"Come on girl, let's go see what that's all about."


----------



## Einan (Dec 8, 2005)

Ulvan will either go first or last to give himself room to swing his greatsword.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2005)

Torch in hand Aristogoras leads the way into the forest towards where he heard the scream.


----------



## Ion (Dec 9, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]



Lorrikh readies his shield and spear, and marches to the front of the pack as they search for the source of the noise.




.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 9, 2005)

The forest is quiet, as if the life within had drained away.  Every few moments you hear the giggling of children, but not as loud as when you heard the roar.  The journey only takes a few moments through dense brush and you arrive in a small clearing.  Before stands a reptilian creature with four massive legs with two great wings rising from its back.  Its eyes show an intellect behind them and its scales a verdant green.  Its breast bleeds profusely and it fore limbs and one wing are badly mangled.  It speaks in a few polysylabic words that are at once fluid and gruff.

Farsis, Diego, and Rune:
[sblock]
"So do you come to torment me as well?  Well, come on then, finish a wounded dragon."
[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Dec 9, 2005)

"By Drake!  What is this beast?"  Ulvan exclaims, leaning around the others to look at the monster.  He studies it, noting the wounds.  (Heal +6)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

"*Dragon. Anybody speak dragon?*"


----------



## steelshark (Dec 9, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

"I do. He asked us whether we came to kill him. I'll ask him what caused his wounds." Diego turns to the Dragon, not stepping a bit closer. Then he answers the Dragon in his language.

Lord Wyrm, Farsis and Rune:
[sblock]"We heard a loud roar and we came to see what made that noise. We did'nt come to harm you. In fact you seem to be needing help. So who or what has caused you such terrible wounds?"[/sblock]

Lord Wyrm:
[sblock]I guess Diego does'nt know that green Dragons are always evil, and even if he knew, he still is exalted meaning that respect for live has priority. He also tries to talk the Dragon into not attacking us (Diplomacy+11)[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Dec 9, 2005)

Farsis narrows his eyes, but for the moment remains quiet, waiting to hear the dragon's response.  A good thing, perhaps, that he picked up Draconic during his travels.  In the meantime, he keeps an eye out for anything suspicious.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Rune waits to hear the dragons response. He keeps his eyes on the wounded dragon as well as the immediate surroundings, expecting trouble.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 10, 2005)

The dragon continues to speak in its strange tongue.  In the middle of its speech it coughs up several pints of blood over the course of perhaps fifty seconds and continues.

Farsis, Diego, Rune:
[sblock]"The villagers, the small ones, they did this.  They shed their skins and came at me, I managed to return a few to their old forms before they overwhelmed me."  The suffering creature begins its coughing fit which lasts for nearly a minute. "They left me like this, hoping my infection would spread throughout my form and overcome me as it has them."[/sblock]

Diego:
[sblock]I'm going to assume you get a twenty on that diplomacy (total 31), he is badly injured and couldn't attack if he wanted to.  (Sidenote: _Almost _ always)[/sblock]


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Rune turns to those of the party that don't understand, and translates.

"The dragon says that the villagers did this to him. He stats that they shed their skins and attacked. He believes that they left him like this so that whatever infected them will spread through his system, and convert him to whatever they are."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 11, 2005)

"Shed their skins?  Like a snake?  By the gods, what's going on around here." 

Relon wisphers aside to Rune 

[sblock]"Do you think it can be trusted?"[/sblock]


----------



## steelshark (Dec 11, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Diego still talks to the dragon in Draconic.

Lord Wyrm, Farsis and Rune:
[sblock]Do you understand and speak the human tounge? I guess some of my friends here would like to talk to you as well. Also, you speak of an infection....can it be cured ? Can you tell us anything that would help us curing you and the villagers ?[/sblock]

Lord Wyrm:
[sblock]I hope it's okay to name the languages I am talking in.[/sblock]


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Rune whispers back to Relon, "I honestly don't know. There are too many strange things happening."


----------



## Einan (Dec 11, 2005)

Ulvan moves forward, sheathing his greatsword.  "Can you tell it I'm just going to examine its wounds?  I mean it no harm," Ulvan says as he moves forward, his arms outstretched to show he has no weapons.  

(OOC: Ulvan will make a Heal check +6, and expend his Guidance 0 level spell in order to cast Cure Minor Wounds.  He'll then watch to see if the spell did any good.)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 11, 2005)

The dragon listens to Diego intently giving a strange glare at one of his remarks, it then continues its dialogue with Diego.

Diego, Farsis, Rune:
[sblock]When Diego asks the creature if it speaks the human tongue it looked at you as if you had hurt its pride.  It begins slowly and it words quicken in pace, "I speak the human languages, I simply choose not to.  I am without hope, my form is broken and the infection can not be reversed for a dragon, you humans however can be cured.  Acts of good disrupt the infection and reverse it, it must be reversed while they have human shape however." [/sblock]

Noticing the approaching Ulvan the dragon lifts its head, seemingly saddened.  It presents its wound and lets the young cleric lay his hands upon it.  A light issues forth briefiy from the wound but the magics seem ineffective.

Ulvan:
[sblock]The wound seems too severe for your healing magics to staunch, your hands are bloodied when you touch the dragon and the warmth of it feels good in the cold.  You could swear you hear a voice in your mind but it is faint and far removed if it does exist.  (Heal isn't quite right for this, think of more magically inclined skills and work from there)[/sblock]

steelshark:
[sblock]Its fine with me, in fact its what I do when playing a game, although if you described how the language sounds it would help (Draconic is "fluid and gruff" or something similar).  When DMing its easy to single out the players who speak a specific language so I do that.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Dec 11, 2005)

Ulvan pulls back from the dragon, puzzled by the lack of healing.  He studies the dragon's wounds, his face crunched in concentration.  After a moment he prays, casting Detect Magic and studies what he finds on the dragon.  (OOC: Spellcraft +2, has Ulvan seen or heard of anything like this before?)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

"*How many villagers? How did they infect him?*"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 13, 2005)

Farsis frowns.  "Strange... very strange.  This may prove quite... problematic."  He looks at the dragon, then at Ulvan.  Then he begins to think to himself (( OOC:  check my Knowledge (arcana) +4 and Knowledge (religion) +3, if you would -- if either of those will help to figure out any knowledge of a similar disease or attack )).


----------



## Ion (Dec 13, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1 stats[/SIZE] 

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]

Lorrikh realises he's never been one to be much of a help in these delicate situations.  Instead of using up all his brain trying to understand what's going on, he starts to look around for things.  

Always staying within spearing range of the dragon, in case it gets any violent ideas, Lorrikh starts to look for any tracks that might be around.



.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 13, 2005)

Ulvan:
[sblock]Thin streams of magic course through the dragon, with your knowledge of the body you could swear these followed the veins of the creature.  In places the magic seems somehow tainted, blackened by something you have never encountered.  (Spellcraft on the magical lines: 5+2=7) [/sblock]

Farsis:
[sblock]You have heard of frog-like planar beings called Slaadi having some form of implantation attack that infected a host and caused slow painful death.  Aside from powerful magics the only cure you know of is to kill the infected individual before the disease runs its course.  (Knowledge:Arcana: 13+4=17)[/sblock]

Lorrikh:
[sblock]Aside from the dragons own trail upon which it dragged itself and the party's own tracks you find the impression of several small, bare feet.  You believe them either from human or elven children, or possibly goblins, but could not be sure.  (Auto find since you checked) [/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Dec 13, 2005)

Ulvan shakes his head at the sight of the strange magics coursing through the dragon's body.  "I cannot help you.  I have not the power or the expertise to reverse what is happening within you.  The only thing I can offer you is a swift and painless death.  It is your choice, dragon.  I will pray for your soul."  Ulvan seems smaller somehow, lessened by his inability to help.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Aristogoras waits for the answer to his questions, listening for other sounds in the woods. The thought of fighting a possessed village is grim enough, adding an infected dragon to that list would be unfortunate.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 13, 2005)

After several moments of deep thought, Farsis looks up.  "That might, unfortunately, be the wisest course of action, but let's not do anything hasty just yet."  He looks at the dragon, then speaks.

Lord Wyrm, Diego, Rune:

[sblock]"Is there anything more you can tell us about these entities?  I have a theory of who might have attacked you:  the Slaadi.  Can you tell us anything you might know about them, or if perhaps they are the ones masquerading as your attackers?"[/sblock]

He glances back around at the others.  "Picked up a smattering during my travels," is Farsis's only explanation, before returning his attention to the dragon to await his reply.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 14, 2005)

The dragon lays his head upon the ground his neck stretched out.
"I can not tell you much more, I know little of the enemy.  I do doubt these were Slaadi, as far as I know Slaadi resemble giant frogs and these had far to many tentacles to be frogs.  Please, one of you strike the blow, I lack the power to end my own life."
The dragon seems a sad creature as it awaits its fate.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 14, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

"I bid you a very fond farewell Dragon. May you find your way in the worlds that come after this" Diego mumbles slowly to himself, while looking at the Dragon, knowing that this day will be the last for this ancient creature.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2005)

Aristogoras closes his hand into a fist and a glowing blade of psychic energy erupts out of his hand. Without a word he strides up to the prostrate dragon and then with a swift strike plunges the blade deep into the beast's neck with a burst of psionic power.

[SBLOCK]coup de grace with his mind blade expending his psionic focus on psionic weapon feat for an extra 2d6 damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Einan (Dec 14, 2005)

Ulvan steps back as Aristogoras slays the dragon, ending its misery. He raises his holy symbol and begins to pray to Drake to guide the soul of the dragon onward to its eternal reward.

After a few moments he finishes his prayer, a tear in his eye for the death of such a creature.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 15, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon bows his head in soloum silence.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 15, 2005)

With a solemn expression, Farsis watches Aristogoras step up to deliver the blow, although he watches to see if anything happens.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Dec 15, 2005)

Bremen pipes up from his unnoticed position beside the others.  "Could whatever infected the dragon be what killed the other person; A disease that saps your energy?"


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

The dragon's lifeblood spreads upon the ground slowly, its eyes continue to show thought within them for several seconds before glazing over.  The dragon's form slumps down and it gives a final breath before slipping away to the inky abyss.  A great silence seems to descend over the forest, the only sound is your own breath, labored in the cold.  Crunching snow begins to be heard nearby, the laughter of children accompanying it eerily.  You see the forms of children within the thicket, they are dressed to lightly for this cold and their eyes sparkle in the dark.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Rune let's out a startled hiss as the children approach. "Beware!" he whispers to his companions. Seeing the strange sparkle in their eyes, his hand moves to his spell component pouch.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

Aristogoras concentrates to restore his focus in preparation.


----------



## Einan (Dec 15, 2005)

Ulvan draws his greatsword and circles to put himself between the children and one of the spellcasters.  "Are these the ones that infected the dragon?  Did he say anything of note about them?"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 15, 2005)

"Tentacles," replies Farsis grimly, turning around and watching warily.  "The dragon said they had tentacles.  What that means... I'm not sure, but I'll let you know the moment it hits me, if I can remember anything of my learning."  A chaotic, swirling nimbus of eldritch energies envelops his hand.  "Right now, I think we have more pressing matters to attend to."

(( OOC:  Doubt my _see the unseen_ invocation will pick up anything -- how I wish there were a way to research new invocations, because one with _true seeing_ would be outstanding.  Knowledge (arcana) +4 check, though, to see if I can piece together the clues from the dragon and figure out the puzzle. ))


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 16, 2005)

One of the children, a young male human of perhaps eleven, steps forward.
"Sirs, please help us."  he says, his eyes pleading. "We are so cold and we are all very sick.  Our mommies and daddies went into the woods and left us alone."


----------



## steelshark (Dec 16, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Diego looks at the children suspiciously, knowing that they should be helped but at the same time fearing what they could be.


Lord Wyrm:
[sblock]OOC: Diego makes a Sense Motive +6 and a spot +4 to find out wheter these children are really children and if they are lying[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2005)

Aristogoras holds up his lit torch "*Stay right there. We will make a fire to warm you.*"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

Relon quickly finds a tree to tie his leadrope to.

"Stay here Sussie, We don't know what's going on here."

Relon puts his crossbow on his back and holds his hand outstretched, A look of fury building behind his eyes.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 17, 2005)

Farsis eyes the children warily.  Given what has transpired thus far, he's not about to simply relax.  The fact that the multi-colored chaotic swirl of eldritch energies still remains in his hand is more than enough proof of that.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 18, 2005)

Diego:
[sblock]The children seem to be normal children despite their comfort in the cold and  flickering eyes.  (Sense motive: 4 + 6 = 10, Spot: 14 + 4 = 18)[/sblock]

The lead child looks to Aristogoras, "Thank you, sir.  You are so kind."
You begin to hear whispers coming from all around, the sound echoes strangely and you recognize no language for it.  The words, if you could call them that, seem long and poly-sylabic, blending together seemlessly into one fluid speech.  The children are noticably shaken by the sounds.

Farsis:
[sblock]You once more see the black cloaked figure, and this time he is not alone.  Beside him stands a blue-skinned elf like man with pointed fangs.  You recognize this entity as resembling depictions of the "angels of the moon", a group of celestials that serve Shadow.  The cloaked one seems to be the one speaking the whispers, though you see no face, nor lips to move, under its hood.[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Dec 18, 2005)

Farsis's eyes narrow slightly towards a point in the distance, and he looks at the children, their fear evident in their expressions.  Then he looks back towards that certain point.  "The hooded figure from the village is back," he murmurs quietly.  "The one I saw from the house, just after we entered.  Another is with the hooded figure..."  He pauses, eyes narrowing further.  "A celestial of Shadow... what is going on here?"

The multi-colored chaotic swirl of eldritch energies, however, still remain in hand.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

"*Shadow? A gray shadow? If so then everybody must be silent, do not attack and do not talk to the "gray one". Children you must all be silent until I tell you it is safe. If the gray angel comes, do not speak to him, just clap your hands over your mouths. Nod if you understand me.*."


----------



## Einan (Dec 19, 2005)

Ulvan sheathes his greatsword and gathers the children close.  "You must listen and do not speak.  Look here and pay no mind to the noises.  They will not harm you."  Ulvan holds up his holy symbol so the children can see it and casts _Light_ on it, rocking it back and forth slowly so that it spins.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 19, 2005)

"The celestial of Shadow is not gray."  Farsis spares a moment to glance at his compatriots.  "Blue-skinned, actually.  Vaguely elven in appearance... except for the fangs.  But it is a celestial, not a demon or devil of any sort that I'm familiar with."  He frowns, mostly to himself.  "I knew I should have tried studying the Celestial tongue before," he mutters.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

"*Blue skinned and fangs with elven looks? sounds more like a vampire out in the cold too long than an angel to me*."


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Rune laughs nervously at Voadam's words.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 21, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

"Where? What's going on?  I don't see anything?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2005)

Aristogoras says "*Me neither. Stay sharp but hidden celestial or not we need to gather wood to make a fire to keep everybody from freezing. And we may need fire to fight off whatever tainted things are in the forest. So everybody who has their hands free or who lacks missile weapons should gather some wood then we should return to the village*."


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 22, 2005)

The children seem comforted by your actions, and cluster near Aristogoras.  The strange whispers cease and a creature, almost like darkness given form, materializes as it steps forth from the edge of the woods.  The thing is shaped like a man with a black cloak, but his form is blurry and indistinct.

Farsis:
[sblock]The whispers were evidently being spoken by the cloaked figure and when they stop the angel narrows his eyes on the children and points to the boy who has spoken thus far.  As the cloaked figure drops his invisibilty and steps forward the Angel is consumed in silver light, disappearing then into the aether.[/sblock]

The cloaked figure's blurry shape comes into focus and you can clearly see furs and the glint of steel under its cloak.  Its hand moves back to its hood and withdraws it revealing the face of a heavily bearded man, upon his neck rests a holy symbol of Shadow.
"Hear me.  I am Wolund, priest of his holy Shadow.  I have come for the boy."  He points to the young boy with his left hand as his right moves to reveal a longsword at his hip.


----------



## Einan (Dec 22, 2005)

"The boy is not ours to give and not yours to take."  Ulvan says, in as strong a voice as he can muster.  "What claim do you have on him?"


----------



## Azaar (Dec 22, 2005)

"Indeed," Farsis replies quietly.  "And why, I wonder, would the Shadow be interested so much over one small child that he would send an Angel of the Moon to speak with you, hmm?  Perhaps it's something to do with this forest?  The village bereft of life?  This deceased dragon, maybe?"  His eyes flicker slightly at the movement that reveals Wolund's longsword.  "And why, pray tell, would you need something like that?  I hope that isn't a threat, because... well, I can't exactly speak for my compatriots here, but I really don't like it when someone appears out of nowhere and makes what could be perceived as a threatening gesture."

Yep:  the multi-colored chaotic swirling of eldritch energies is still in hand.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 23, 2005)

*Relon Debaro*

I know that as far as myself your going to have to give me a good reason why your taking the child, and any force will be met with force in kind, angel or no"


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 23, 2005)

Wolund, if that is truly his name, drops his left hand moving it beneath his cloak.
"It is not my claim, but the claim of his holiness.  The Engel warned me you would be reticent to release the boy.  This forest is where _elder_ things lay and is not the purvue of mortals.  That boy is infected and must be cleansed, this sword is for him." He grasps the sword's pommel, the heal of his hand against the crossguard.
"Please release the boy, it must be done."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2005)

Aristogoras raises his mindblade in salute to the priest. "*Greetings Wolund, may your swordcraft do you honor. We are new here and came to aid the village. Tell us of the elder things, this infection, and cleansing*."


----------



## steelshark (Dec 23, 2005)

*Diego Delacosta*
[size=-2]Human Telepath 1 stats[/size]
[imagel]http://cddr.free.fr/jdr/baldur/pnjpj/images/eldoth.jpg[/imagel]

Standing in the back of the party, Diego takes his time to muster the strange figure, trying to find out what his true intentions are, and what exactly he is.

Lord Wyrm:
[sblock]Diego attempts a Sense Motive +6 and a knowledge (whatever is needed) to detirmine WHAT that creature is[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 23, 2005)

Wolund turns his head to Aristogoras, "The elder things are from the time of his holiness.  They have wandered these woods for eons, taking a human here and there.  Then the fool mortals moved too close with too many and the elder things awoke.  The infection is how the _Pasaeyel_ spread their numbers, the cleansing must be performed on all those afflicted with the ancient curse."

Diego:
[sblock]Wolund intends to use his sword on the boy, though he would prefer if you offered the boy willingly rather than have to take him through force.  He appears to be human, although by the way he speaks he may not be entirely human.  (Sense Motive: 14 + 6 = 20; Knowledge: (Best Know Modifier) 8 + 7 = 15) [/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Dec 24, 2005)

"_Pasaeyel_?"  Farsis looks at least somewhat intrigued by the word, but still remains on his guard... at least, from the obvious threat of Wolund.  "What, exactly, are they?" he asks Wolund after a few moments' thought.  "And are you and the Engel you just spoke with so certain that there is no cure for this one or any others who might be afflicted, assuming your words are truth?"  He shrugs.  "Not that I doubt the word of a deity, but I find it difficult to believe that there is no hope or cure for this boy, or for anyone else afflicted."

Lord Wyrm:

[sblock]Knowledge (arcana) +4 or Knowledge (the planes) +3 -- whichever skill would be more applicable to check for what _Pasaeyel_ might mean.[/sblock]


----------

